# Brom Hybrid



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't know, but I'll take a dozen.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hey Tim,
where did you find that?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

That's beautiful.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Very interesting. 

Nate


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

As you can see, it was an ebay picture.

Seller had it listed only as a Neo. Hybrid. When I asked him questions as to if he knew just what two broms were crossed, he was somewhat rude and an ahole about it.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

need more brom help.

got this awhile ago.

























It was sold to me as an unknown brom. Anyone know what it may be and possibly where I can pick up one more? At least maybe a guess of names so I can look it up on the brom database. Don't feel like going through hundreds of links to find this one. Not to mention don't want to see anything else to add to my shopping list.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I remember seeing that first pic on ebay, and believe it was a neo. Compacta (sp). I was looking at it and also believe it is a large patio sized brom. Good looking brom, though.
Scott


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like Neo. wilsoniana on the last pictures.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

valledelcauca said:


> Looks like Neo. wilsoniana on the last pictures.


Thank you so much


----------

